# Anybody got a miracle cure for chaps, chaps?



## ColeyS1 (16 Feb 2010)

Hi all,
The ends of my fingers are getting teared up with horrible chaps. Other than put plasters on them, i was wondering if anyone had a miracle cures that they use. My work mate made me chuckle saying he hates it when he's taking screws out of box's and the points stick right in. :lol: :evil: A skin friendly superglue would be nice :? :?: 

Simon


----------



## Philly (16 Feb 2010)

Simon
I use a stick from my local chemist called "Snowfire" - smells like mosquito repellent, buts works so well. Been searching for something like this for years, finally found it - works for splits, cracks, dry skin.
Hope this helps,
Philly


----------



## ColeyS1 (16 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply Philly. Sounds like its too good to be true :!: Theres a boots shop near by. Was thinking of going at dinner time. Just went to check online to see if they stock it. It shows up, but seems i might need a prescription for it :roll: Might pop in anyway and see what they say

thanks

Simon


----------



## Philly (16 Feb 2010)

Shouldn't need a prescription - here's a link I found..

http://www.auravita.com/product/Snowfir ... =PICK10000

Cheers
Philly


----------



## ColeyS1 (16 Feb 2010)

Just came back with my small green pritstick in hand. :lol: I'll give it a try. Thanks Philly


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Feb 2010)

Another option is to use a good moisturising hand cream. I know it doesn't seem a very bloke thing to do, but unless you do something the splits and cracks are only going to get worse - and they can be very painful. I've found the best way is to use lots of it. As a minimum, every time your hands get wet and you dry them, use the cream. And in between times too. It does work - eventually.

Hope this helps.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Blister (16 Feb 2010)

coleysbiscuit":37i31d7o said:


> Hi all,
> The ends of my fingers are getting teared up with horrible chaps. Other than put plasters on them, i was wondering if anyone had a miracle cures that they use. My work mate made me chuckle saying he hates it when he's taking screws out of box's and the points stick right in. :lol: :evil: A skin friendly superglue would be nice :? :?:
> 
> Simon



Buy a dishwasher  

Then you wont have to do the washing up any longer  

No more split fingers :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smudger (16 Feb 2010)

Does Heel Balm work?


----------



## RogerS (16 Feb 2010)

Smudger":2dsc7d0k said:


> Does Heel Balm work?



I did try it but without much success - maybe I should have persevered.

By 'chaps' do you mean splits in the end of the finger? I tape them up with microtape to keep the two edges together and that usually works.

But I like the Snowfire idea.


----------



## SammyQ (16 Feb 2010)

Superglue to shut the d*mn things, then E45 moisturiser overnight to help.

Sam


----------



## toysandboats (16 Feb 2010)

Like Philly I have found Snowfire to be very good- found some on Ebay several months ago

David


----------



## Digit (16 Feb 2010)

I'm amazed it's still around, I can remember my mum using it on me.

Roy.


----------



## BMac (16 Feb 2010)

Simon,

Neutragena, as used by Norwegian deep sea fishermen. I used to have serious problems with psoriasis on my hands and splitting skin in winter, worked for me.

Brendan


----------



## superunknown (16 Feb 2010)

I have always used sudocrem, something we have always kept in the house since my girls were babies. I use it at night on any small cracks in the skin on fingers over night. They hurt! I might try the snowfire though.


----------



## Tony Spear (16 Feb 2010)

I get splitting skin (mainly on my knuckles) due to Exczema and Dermatitis.

My Doctor kindly prescribes Bell's Emollient 50 (liquid paraffin 50% in white soft paraffin 50%) in 500g. tubs.

It's amazing how much I use (mind you, it's also amazing how much of it seems to end up on bits of turned wood, kitchen knife handles, leather belts etc. etc.....) :wink:


----------



## stevebuk (16 Feb 2010)

Try E45 cream, brilliant stuff and over the counter too.


----------



## matthewwh (16 Feb 2010)

The farmers around here recommend udder cream, available from a vet or farm supplies shop. Alternatively a builder once told me he had tried all sorts of different treatments and found vaseline to be the most effective.

Fab fact of the day - Superglue was originally developed as a liquid suture for processing battlefield casualties faster.


----------



## jpt (16 Feb 2010)

I suffer from eczema and dermatitis on my hands to the extent that they will very quickly dry up and large deep very sore cracks open. Over the years various doctors have given me creams which do work but feel horrible when applied as does hand cream.

Then I found E45 wash which is as it says E45 in a hand wash. When I first got it I used it 4 or 5 times a day now 3 years later I just use it in cold weather once or twice a day and have no further problems with my hands.

john


----------



## Lons (16 Feb 2010)

As others have said

I use industrial grade superglue to stick cuts and chaps/keens and can't beat snowfire for general use.

My mate who's a GP says says just keep a bottle or tube in the first aid cabinet to keep it clean and as long as the cuts are clean, will be fine.
I haven't had any problems

If your hands are really bad, a good tip is to put loads on and wear latex gloves over when you go to bed. (non powdered type). Will be much improved by morning as the gloves make your hands sweat and draws in the snowfire.

Superglue is widely used in the NHS to replace sutures although it is a sterile packaged product, My wife who is a nurse says even use it now following cesar section birth - bloody hell!!!!!!! - glad I'm a bloke!


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Feb 2010)

My Mussus swears by Melrose for 'chaps'. I think it's mostly lanolin though. 

Lanolin always worked for me. I virtually washed my hands in it after work. Mind you, it was free in the Military.

Now I use a barrier cream while I work and clean with Swarfega afterwards. 

Sometimes I nick SWIMBO's Nivea though... :lol:


----------

